# Best settings for i7 1165G7



## gabgab (Jun 3, 2021)

hi there,

I would like to set the best "high performance" settings for my i7 for everyday AC operations. this is what i have so far:


















Main issue on this CPU is that i cannot undervolt of course. The laptop is an Asus Zenbook and i am super happy with it overall. As it stands with these settings i can reach Turbo speed of 4.7ghz and it's a bit jumpy in those speed (maybe not an issue, but i can see it jumping around even at idle and really cool, multiplier changing itself), with my older U processor you set the undervolt and it stays at maximum speed, but i understand this is different as it's more thermal influenced.

Still if the temperature is low, and right now it is for example, shouldn't it stay at max speed? Maybe there's more to that. And one odd thing, it seems that windows 10's CPU section in task manager does not match CPU-Z, it seems "behind", not a massive issue, but it rarely reaches 4.7 GHZ (have seen 4.4ghz once), instead CPU-Z makes me happy looking at it:

























Anyway @unclewebb if you have time please tell me your 2 cents for this CPU what you'd set 

thanks so much,
Gabrio


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 3, 2021)

Start by downloading the latest version of ThrottleStop.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Open the FIVR window and have a look at the Speed Shift EPP value reported in the monitoring table. This is what controls the CPU speed when lightly loaded.

If you want maximum CPU speed regardless of load, I would use ThrottleStop to access the Windows High Performance power plan. This power plan is typically hidden by Windows but it is easy enough to access using ThrottleStop. After you do that, have a look at what Speed Shift EPP value the CPU is using. It is typically 0 for maximum CPU speed when using High Performance but you need to double check since not every laptop is the same.

When running on battery power, you can use ThrottleStop to automatically switch back to the Windows Balanced power plan.

You might like what CPU-Z shows you but it ignores a lot of the intermediate CPU speeds between 400 MHz and 4000 MHz. When trying to figure out what your CPU is doing, I would exit CPU-Z as well as that other monitoring program you are using. ThrottleStop does a good job of accurately reporting the CPU multiplier. What does ThrottleStop show when your CPU is idle and while running a TS Bench - 1 Thread test?

Intel designs their CPUs so they are constantly changing the CPU multiplier based on how many cores are active. When lightly loaded, the CPU speed is constantly changing. You might like seeing a constant CPU speed but any software reporting that when lightly loaded is not accurate.

For your power limit settings, I would set both power limits to 100 and I would set the turbo time limit to its default value which is usually 28 seconds. You can set the time limit to 3.67 million seconds like you have done but the CPU is going to ignore this setting. I prefer checking the PL2 short power setting. I know lots of review sites recommend clearing this box which works in a lot of situations but if this value ever changes within the CPU, if this box is not checked, ThrottleStop will not be able to update this part of the CPU power limit register. Checking the PL2 box ensures that this register is monitored and properly maintained.

I do not think your CPU uses the PP0 power limit so I would set the PP0 time limit to 0.0010 seconds and leave this unchecked.

The maximum Speed Shift value is 47. You can use 255 or 47 for the Min and the Max. It does not seem to matter. 

With a 28W Max TDP rating, these are decent CPUs as long as a manufacturer does not dream up any power limit throttling issues. Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop if you want me to have a look at how your CPU is performing. Either attach a log or copy and paste the data to www.pastebin.com


----------



## gabgab (Jun 3, 2021)

thanks @unclewebb I played a bit with it, this is how it looks like:





So when i tick Speed Shift EPP it then shows 128 ,but you mentioned it should be "0", where do i see that? it seems that if i click it on and off nothing changes whatsoever. changed power profiles, always 128.





What does make a change is this:





this makes the CPU go like in turtle mode:





and i can play with it up to 47 in fact ,then that's the upper end apparently, this is with 47

idle





under load, very good actually now:





dropping a bit but good, 4.2-4.3 ghz on average under load









for the rest i set now, as you suggested:





i cannot understand power balance though, is it doing something or not?

At idle i get around 3500-4000-4100mhz, i think earlier was jumping more. attached log, during which i did a bit of TS bench, 1 thread and 2 threads.

thanks a lot!,
Gab


----------



## gabgab (Jun 3, 2021)

but there's something odd - i've been running benchmark for about 2 hours now, with also UserBenchMark.exe which i really like, and i don't get anymore 4400 mhz as i got earlier - is that because of the temp really? or because after sustained testing now inside the laptop is hot ? CPU temps are high but not HOT. like in 50-70C.

too bad we cannot undervolt these anyway!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 4, 2021)

@gabgab - I think you misunderstood what I suggested.



unclewebb said:


> Open the *FIVR window* and have a look at the Speed Shift EPP value reported in the monitoring table. This is what controls the CPU speed when lightly loaded.
> 
> If you want maximum CPU speed regardless of load, I would use ThrottleStop to access the Windows High Performance power plan. This power plan is typically hidden by Windows but it is easy enough to access using ThrottleStop. After you do that, have a look at what Speed Shift EPP value the CPU is using. It is typically 0 for maximum CPU speed when using High Performance but you need to double check since not every laptop is the same.


When testing, *do not* check the Speed Shift EPP option on the main screen of ThrottleStop.

You checked the Speed Shift EPP option on the main screen of ThrottleStop and this is set to 128. That is not how to get maximum CPU performance. Checking Speed Shift EPP with EPP set to 128 will limit maximum performance. That is not what you want.

After you clear the Speed Shift EPP box, check the High Performance box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. This tells Windows to switch to the Windows High Performance power plan.

Now open the FIVR window and look in the FIVR monitoring table to see what Speed Shift EPP value the CPU is using. The EPP number on the main screen of ThrottleStop (128) is a request value that you can send to the CPU. The Speed Shift EPP value in the FIVR monitoring table is the actual EPP value that the CPU is currently using. That is the important one. You can click on the 128 number on the main screen and you can edit this requested EPP value but at the moment, just leave it as is and do not check the Speed Shift EPP option. 





Use ThrottleStop to change back and forth between the Windows High Performance power plan and the Windows Balanced power plan. Check the monitoring table in the FIVR window to see what Speed Shift EPP value the CPU is using for each power plan. In the High Performance power plan, Windows usually sets EPP to 0 which tells the CPU that you want maximum CPU speed all of the time.



gabgab said:


> i don't get anymore 4400 mhz


That is probably because you accidentally set Speed Shift EPP to 128. Follow the above to fix that problem.

There is rarely ever a need to check the Power Balance option. Clear this box unless you think you have a need to use it. Power Balance is designed to balance power between the Intel CPU cores and the Intel GPU. It is a rarely used or needed feature.


----------



## gabgab (Jun 9, 2021)

thanks @unclewebb i have done some testing by switching power plans via windows (not from TS) and indeed the value goes down to zero.

idle





under load





I have done about 45 mins of testing with TS bench and this seems to be the setup that achieves the best score quite consistently, 95-97-98 seconds for the 1 thread job with 4.30 - 4.40ghz during testing from TS CPU speed, not bad!





if i touch the values, the performance goes at even 111-114 seconds, some difference....it does make a difference if i touch Power Balance, too.

However, over time if you do the test like 10 times, the performance still drops and you don't get anymore the same values, which is a bit of a shame - the CPU doesn't even go at max temperature, keeps a palsy 70C, now *that *i would like to improve, or have it stable perhaps at 80-85C at least. heck my 3 years old Vivobook i5 8250 U can stay at 3.38 ghz (max) for hours and hours at 90C, although i've undervolted -0.100 there which makes a BIG difference.

But maybe it's really not possible.... I got this from Asus: "It's a normal behavior , Because this Zenbook is a ultrathin NB but Vivobook is normal NB , So for the design , The ultrathin NB is tend to improve the thermal performance Once the unit goes into overheating , The CPU will drop frequency to keep normal temperature ." - i guess there's no way to squeeze it more and i will live with that


----------



## gabgab (Jun 9, 2021)

actually happy with this  for the little Zenbook


----------



## gabgab (Jun 16, 2021)

hi unclewebb, i have played around with settings and touched this one





does it make a big difference? can't remember how it was before. by unchecking all that core base speeds are always like 4.40 ghz which is good and also under 1 thread goes 4.50 - 4.60ghz, but under load and multithread work it drops, is that normal on the 1165G7?

it's crazy how performance changes 5 minutes after a test, and running it again, you don't get the same results anymore., is like afraid of heat. if by spec can do 100C, that's a bit disappointing. oh well...


----------



## gabgab (Jun 16, 2021)

oh and another thing, even though clocks are in the 4.5ghz, when you do WIN+E with throttlestop i can see that there's a tiny delay (small he) but in comparison when i disable TS, is literally instant open explorer and WIN+e. does TS add a "CPU" cycle somewhere that creates this little gap?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 16, 2021)

gabgab said:


> i have played around with settings


Do you remember what the original settings were? If you are not sure, you will need to exit ThrottleStop, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and shut down your computer so the CPU can reset itself. When you boot back up and run ThrottleStop, it will create a new ThrottleStop.INI configuration file with default settings that it reads from the CPU.

The Demotion Undemotion stuff, checked or unchecked, does not make any significant difference to the CPUs that I have tested. I only check the 3 Undemotion options. Not really sure why. I think this increased C state residency when testing a 1st Gen Core i CPU by some microscopic amount. These settings do not seem to accomplish much on modern CPUs. 

Your CPU is Locked to a maximum of Package C10 so change the Request value to C10. There is no point in requesting package C1 if the CPU is locked to package C10.



gabgab said:


> it's crazy how performance changes 5 minutes after a test


The amount of turbo boost available is like hot water in a bath tub. When you run a CPU at full speed, this drains the water out of the tub and it can take some time before the tub fills back up and full turbo boost is available again. That is an Intel analogy. If you have power limit or thermal throttling issues, your CPU performance can decrease significantly when running back to back stress tests. I think Notebook Check likes to run Cinebench back to back 10 times in a row to compare performance. There is usually a big drop after the first run when CPUs are run at their default power settings. Desktop CPUs with unlocked power limits should run consistently from one run to the next.



gabgab said:


> i can see that there's a tiny delay


If ThrottleStop is setup correctly, there should be no real world difference in how long it takes Windows to open up File Explorer whether ThrottleStop is running or not. I do not see any difference on my computer. After over 4 million downloads, you are the first person to ever mention this so I have to assume that it is not a major problem for most users.

The FIVR window shows how the turbo ratios change based on how many cores are active. These changes are normal and part of all Intel CPUs that have locked multipliers like most mobile CPUs have.


----------



## gabgab (Jun 16, 2021)

once again thanks for input.

actually what does make a difference is this:





If i have C1 demotion ticked - throttling aside, opening apps and explorer is literally instant, also opening PDF documents for instance, or opening task manager - whereas if i untick that c1 then there's this small "gap", i tested also on my other laptop i5 and same thing happens there, so better with that one ticked for me


----------



## gabgab (Jun 19, 2021)

hi @unclewebb  how are you?

i was browsing settings on gpsec and found this





ever tried it? didn't touch it (yet) .... do you think it would have any boost?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 19, 2021)

gabgab said:


> ever tried it?


No I have not. I do not think I have anything like that on my computer. I do not have any power throttling issues that need to be solved.


----------



## gabgab (Jul 2, 2021)

BTW i noticed that 1 out of 2 times i start up or resume from hybernation throttlestop's settings are not in force.

i.e. the clock is at 3.70ghz

then i put to sleep or hybernate on and off and boom i get 4.20-4.30 stable.

why's that?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 2, 2021)

gabgab said:


> settings are not in force.


ThrottleStop usually applies its settings consistently after resuming from Hibernation or Sleep.

The next time you have this problem, run a TS Bench - 1 Thread test. While the test is running, take a screenshot of the main ThrottleStop window, the TPL window and the FIVR window. Show me screenshots of those entire windows. Do not crop the image. I do not need to see your desktop but I do need to see the entire ThrottleStop window.

Before you do this, I would exit ThrottleStop, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and then I would completely shutdown your computer. The turbo ratio limits in your first post are not correct for an 1165G7. I am not sure if the BIOS is not setting your CPU up correctly or if something else is going on. These kind of problems can happen during a sleep resume cycle.

You can also run a CPU-Z report when you first boot up and then you can run a second CPU-Z report after you sleep resume your computer. This is another way for me to check for any BIOS problems. Attach these reports to your next post.


----------



## gabgab (Jul 2, 2021)

hi unclewebb, so here's the output

- these below are the "stock" settings, done what you suggested, deleted ini and then shutdown, then load TS as it is:











and this is with my "boosted values", basically all to the max - I have to say that the there's a *big difference*, PC is super snappy and i get stable 4.30ghz under no load or also under TS bench with 1 thread 4.30-4.60ghz, NOT with the stock values., i got max 3.80 ghz











so yeah the only thing is that it doesn't stick every single time i resume from hibernation, sometimes i need to do back and forth twice, then i get the boosted values of TS.  i really like it's immediate with this boost actually. it's really instant opening everything. am i gonna burn the CPU?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 2, 2021)

The default turbo ratios for 1165G7 are 47, 47, 41, 41 and your first screenshot shows that these values are locked. Your second FIVR screenshot shows that the turbo ratios are now set to 39, 38, 35, 35. Copying these settings or using an INI file with these lower settings is not going to do anything if the CPU register that controls these settings is locked. Your second screenshot which shows a multiplier higher than 43 confirms that the lower values are not being used.   

The maximum Speed Shift value is 47. Setting this to 255 should not do anything. 

A turbo time limit setting of 3,670,016 seconds will be ignored. I think the maximum value to request is 448 seconds and most of that is usually ignored. I would just use the default value of 28 seconds. Both your turbo power limits are set to the same value so an uber long time limit should not be necessary.

PP0 Current Limit should be OK at 0 or 1023. 

The PP0 Power Limit should not need to be checked and I prefer to set the time limit to the minimum.

Clock Mod is not used in most recent CPUs so no need to check that box.

I prefer to check Short Power PL2 but this does not matter one way or the other.

Many of the above suggestions are just my preferences. A lot of them will probably not make any difference to how the CPU runs. The only thing left that I am not sure about is the Power Balance setting. Perhaps your decision to set this to 31 for the CPU and 0 for the iGPU is what makes a difference. I have not done any hands on testing of an 11th Gen G7 so I am just guessing. When you change 10 different things, it is hard to say what change has made the difference. 

Next time you resume, if you are not seeing multipliers higher than 43, run the CPU-Z report and show me that info. Open the FIVR window and press OK and open the TPL window and press OK and see if that makes any difference to the multipliers. During a sleep resume cycle, the BIOS may make some changes to some CPU control registers or it can also forget to make some changes that it should be making. Without access to an 1165G7, it might remain a mystery. 

Open Limit Reasons when testing at default settings. Maybe the multiplier is lower because you are triggering some sort of throttling.


----------



## gabgab (Jul 4, 2021)

thanks again - i tried with your suggestions but it's not as fast as when i do with the screenshots above (second batch).

The only thing i don't like now is that every other time when i resume from hibernation or sleep, it will not take the max values right away, sometimes i need to do hibernation on and off 2 times, but that's ok as it takes only 5-7 seconds every time.

when it's like this it makes a difference opening programs and stuff




with your suggestions it came back at around 3.60-3.70.

then you get this result on short boost which is pretty good (single thread), better than a Ryzen 3.





if there's no way to avoid having to cycle on and off with power 2 times, then so be it, i am happy with this now. I also added additional cooling with a Klim Cyclone pad.


----------



## gabgab (Jul 15, 2021)

recently i need to cycle 3 times with hibernate before the TS settings are applied so i get higher frequency. is there anything to adjust this?

once it takes the "good" vibe, it remains high for the whole day, it's perfect. but if i don't power cycle or sleep or hibernate a few times, doesn't work.

thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 15, 2021)

gabgab said:


> recently i need to cycle 3 times with hibernate before the TS settings are applied


ThrottleStop applies its settings consistently after resuming from sleep or hibernate. The problem you are having is likely a BIOS problem. Sometimes the BIOS will either lock a setting or forget to lock a setting and doing a sleep resume cycle will fix this BIOS problem. 



unclewebb said:


> Without access to an 1165G7, it might remain a mystery.


Without full access to your laptop, it is impossible to say what register is being locked or not set correctly.


----------



## gabgab (Jul 15, 2021)

alright, i see ok then. thank you very much. very happy overall anyway, this is just a 15 seconds thing


----------



## gabgab (Aug 20, 2021)

i noticed something new and odd - after i got my max CPU power (after about 3 times hibernation on and off after a resume), when i unplug the laptop from the AC / powered usb-c hub, (still in high performance), it drops CPU frequency again.

BUT if i do again 2-3 hiberation cycles (just click on hibernation, resume and back x 3) then i get again my max CPU frequency, even on battery 

I do wonder why in the instant you unplug the AC though CPU drops (assuming everything else remains the same) and you need to "force" it again... boh


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2021)

gabgab said:


> why in the instant you unplug the AC though CPU drops


This is a safety feature built into many laptops. If you are plugged in and the CPU is heavily loaded, suddenly switching to battery power can be hard on the battery. Some laptops slow the CPU down for 5 or 10 seconds so the power drain being applied to the battery is more gradual. Some laptops forget to go back to full speed but that is a separate issue.



gabgab said:


> 2-3 hibernation cycles


If a random number of sleep or hibernate cycles changes how your CPU operates, it might be something funny that the BIOS is doing or is not doing to your CPU during these cycles.

Have you updated to ThrottleStop 9.4 yet? It is the first version where the Disable and Lock feature works properly on the 11th Gen CPUs. It also reports both the MSR power limit and the MMIO power limit separately in the TPL window. If you are using the Disable and Lock feature, nothing will be reported for the MMIO power limit because it is disabled. It will show a lock icon beside this setting.


----------



## gabgab (Aug 20, 2021)

cool, i just installed the new version, restarted on high mode, good but the but it seems not much changed, after hibernation, i still need to cycle 2-3 times hibernate on and off and when i plug or unplug AC i will "lose" that nice high setting. on AC a bit quicker to go on high mode, on battery i had to cycle i think 3 times then high CPU speed.

not sure i need to disable that new menu for best results, sorry not clear, this is how i have it now:









shall i unlock that? thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2021)

gabgab said:


> shall i unlock that?


The MMIO lock and the FIVR - Disable and Lock do the same thing. If you check the one in the TPL window, the FIVR - Disable and Lock will be checked too. The Disable and Lock box is no longer necessary but I decided to leave it there so there would be less questions like, "Where did it go?"



gabgab said:


> not much changed


That means whatever your computer is doing, it is probably not related to this setting.


----------



## gabgab (Aug 20, 2021)

yeah but what i meant is: should i disable the lock? or won't make any difference?  i got used to cycle hibernate 3-4 times now anyway, bit annoying but works


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2021)

gabgab said:


> should i disable the lock?


Only you can answer that question. I do not know if this feature is good or bad for your laptop.


----------



## gabgab (Aug 21, 2021)

i tested it, seemed a bit better at first but it's quite the same, at fresh start goes to high setting but then i often have to cycle hibernation on and off 3-4 times before it sticks to high speed setting, whether on AC or battery, and same behaviour when you unplug. oh well, looks like i'm stuck with this process. little annoying but holds quite well once it's set.

cheers,
Gabrio


----------



## FLFLFL (Oct 10, 2021)

I have a laptop with i7-1165G7 on an HP Pavillion 15-eg0004nv.

The CPU is not run as some Dell or ASUS ones in benchmarks : and same real life.

I get this scores from some benchmarks, but not the maximum some others get. For example Cinebench R15.

even I get full speed at CPU-Z real life is not same.








						Intel Core i7 1165G7 @ 4690.85 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[bgh3jy] Validated Dump by RigasGR (2021-04-25 17:57:17) - MB: HP 87CB - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				




I try ThrottleStop 2 times, I cant see difference between ThrottleStop VS as laptop runs from Factory.
ex. Cinebench R15 876cb points with ThrottleStop VS 866cb from Factory as come out.
The battery drain with TrottleStop is frustating (laptop drop down %%% blazing fast), dont know why even if CPU downclock to 1200Mhz, and just surfing over the internet, also temp with ThrottleStop is very Hi.

Now lets go to the Iris XE 96EU, the VGA runs poor : even I plug the AC Power adapter (that increase the perfomance, still not be able to get at least the average perfomance on 3DMark, and get a real life perfomance on games).
On ThrottleStop dont know to adjust that settings, so Iris XE 96EU get a decent perfomance (I know is crap and dont expect to run as my 3090 KINGPIN with 6700K), but perfomance is poor.

One more thing is Power Plan is only available at Balanced, and this one is FULL restricted.
Even I try to create a NEW power plan, result is : just name change and the same avalaible options (only Hibranate-Sleep-time screen turn off).
Is not like the Desktop options on my HERO VIII ASUS, that let you set C-States 100% CPU speed or other ones.

I try from CMD or Power Shell to add Ultimate or Hi Perfomance....... but they dont show UP.
And even to show UP one time succed, the Options to adjust is the same as the Balanced one.

Any suggestions wellcome aboard, especially  unclewebb knows many things even at Registry.

I attach a Cinebench R15 from a guy run same CPU 1165G7, the score is 947cb, this perfomance cant get it.
The memory modules I run says 3200Mhz, but on CPU-Z says DRAM Frequency some times 533Mhz and some times 800Mhz, dont know why
​


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 10, 2021)

I do not understand the problem. This says your computer is "Performing way above expectations". It is running great and outstanding compared to every other similar computer with an 1165G7. When it says you are at the 100th percentile, that means every other computer tested at Userbenchmark with this processor is slower than your computer.

Edit - Is that screenshot not from your computer? You posted lots of screenshots so I cannot understand what this means.



RigasGR said:


> Power Plan is only available at Balanced


Did you try using ThrottleStop to access the Windows High Performance power plan. There is no reason to do this but it should work on most computers.







RigasGR said:


> I try ThrottleStop 2 times


You posted lots of pictures but you did not post one picture of ThrottleStop so I cannot see what settings you were using. I cannot help you if you do not post pictures.

Tiger Lake processors use turbo power limits. These power limits control how well these processors will perform. Some Dell laptops allow users to run these processors at 30W. HP laptops are usually locked so long term you can only run the 1165G7 at 15W. If this is the problem, your HP laptop will never be as fast as an unlocked Dell laptop.

Try running a newer version of Cinebench like R20 or R23.









						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




When Cinebench is running, do not run all of those other monitoring programs. Only run ThrottleStop and open the Limit Reasons window. That will tell you if your CPU is power limit throttling. Do you see PL1 or PL2 in red while the benchmark is running? What power consumption does ThrottleStop show? What CPU speed does ThrottleStop show? If you are seeing power limit throttling, take a screenshot of ThrottleStop. Show me a screenshot of the TPL window.

I do not think we can make your computer run any faster. HP usually sets a power limit to 15W and you cannot use any software to go more than 15W during a long test like Cinebench.


----------



## gabgab (Oct 10, 2021)

hi there,

one thing for me that made a massive difference on the Zenbook was the force this flag that enables the "traditional" power plans - 

*This is the flag you need to run:*

reg add HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power /v PlatformAoAcOverride /t REG_DWORD /d 0

*You can just run regedit as admin and delete PlatformAoAcOverride* under *HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power* again to revert back. Or just as admin in cmd.exe:

*reg delete  "HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power" /v PlatformAoAcOverride*

that will get rid of modern standby and you will be able to recreate:






then i can get some nice boost from TS that pushes the CPU further, although some caveats:

- depending by your chassis, the CPU might run hot 90-95C, or hot enough that it decides to downclock, my ZenBook is very thin and even Asus admitted that the thermal performance is always enforced by default.

- i use an extra cooling pad, i have tested 5 cooling pads from Klim and i can totally recommend the Klim Cyclone, that also serves as nice stand for your laptop (they have amazing support too) https://www.amazon.nl/-/en/dp/B01MU2T4F6/?th=1 this was the only one that truly made a difference. 

- occasionally my laptop will not kick in with full overclock to 4.xx ghz and the only way i can get that back for Workstation use is to cycle hibernation 2-5 times, it depends, sometimes it works right off the bat sometimes not.

- Now, if you put the cooling pad, these are my settings for throttlestop and this is my CPU (again, this is when i work at my desk where i want max performance), might not work for you but works OK here:













and make sure you have this to 0 in High Performance





my Task Manager





CPU fluctuates between 4.20-4.50 ghz at idle and on single-tread processes this little monster is really powerful. multi-thread will still reach its limitations especially 
over sustained periods of load, let's say 10 minutes constantly at 100%, it will downclock even with the coolpad, but still fast.

hope this helps!
Gabrio


----------



## FLFLFL (Oct 11, 2021)

RigasGR said:


> I have a laptop with i7-1165G7 on an HP Pavillion 15-eg0004nv.
> 
> The CPU is not run as some Dell or ASUS ones in benchmarks : and same real life.
> 
> ...


Except the screenshot with the 947cb all the rest screenshots are mine from my system.
947cb can’t get I assume with this laptop brand.

Cinebench R15 with 876cb is with ThrottleStop the rest results and screenshots is without.

What I search ???

ThrottleStop to work optimal and without to overheat CPU, to work correct and not Bing Bang CPU on Voltage and to Unlock the power output from on board VGA.

Is the 7th time re install Windows from all problems get.

to stay the CPU to 4 all time and Turbo to 4.7 is not wise and don’t expect from a dummy fan solution from factory system be long live working.

this CPU come out on a 15W and 28W version, on papers this I buy says 28W.

Write down if you want what settings must be for an option CPU stay idle low power and be Hi on demand at heavy demand programs.

Power PPL what need to be
Turbo time duration “at Cinebench CPU alarm POWER “Heat if BDPROCHOT enable”, and drop clock frequency.
The 4Ghz to all cores Intel claims are fictional fantasy movie and fairytales

What need someone to change on Iris XE in order a decent power output

I will plan to open and re paste with a decent thermal paste
ex Prolimatech PK-3 or Thermal Grizzly (no liquid metal) in order to not hit 92-99C at random spikes and CPU throttle

From my experience so many years to over clocking (1996 until today) all the problems at temps is from VCore and what thermal solution (heat sink used) against the TDP from the Voltage.

I don’t have illusions to make the laptop run like the Desktop ones  (many and with all Hi end CPU’s) from the reason there 8 to 16 Power phases , other Mosfets , water cooling custom

just want to bring it on Intel specs, and be a decent option.
Otherwise seems Companies fool the buyers….

Final don’t plan to buy a laptop with 2500€
Laptops are Laptops and even God be inside they remain Laptops



gabgab said:


> hi there,
> 
> one thing for me that made a massive difference on the Zenbook was the force this flag that enables the "traditional" power plans -
> 
> ...


Because my main language is not English and don’t understand the full meanings on the way you write them down :

if I understand correct need to delete at Registry some keys and then to re create them ?

Let me explain what happen on me
Every profile try to create as New is just an option as the Balanced one :
Also is a locked one, not options like used to be
on another laptop I run.

With this way the options are full enabled ???
For example minimum CPU and maximum CPU clock ???


----------



## FLFLFL (Oct 14, 2021)

Update :

I re install Windows 10 before 2 days, install the nesecery chipset drivers from Intel to the laptop, and then setup ThrottleStop (I take 2 screenshots what is default values) and start measure with Cinebench R15 and R23 to see what does.

To mention, the HP thermal solution from Factory is child one, dont know how they decide to add solution like that..... and the fan grills beneath laptop VERY RESTRICTED (air flow even with COOLERMASTER R9-NBC-U3PK-GP with 3 fans cant do much even at full speed) , HP division need to go back to school.

I am sure if paste re done, thermal paste from factory will be like bird shit and whatever..... 2 cores from 4 gives random spikes on thermal.

Now BACK to main threat.

I select only this on *Main Window of ThrottleStop
Speed Shift - EPP 30
SpeedStep
Log file*
All the rest never tick them.

On* TPL tab
Disable Control* and *Sync MMIO* is without to tick them
*Long Power PL1* and *Clamp *is ticked with *value 60
Short Powerl PL2* is ticked *Clamp* is without to tick it and *value 60
Turbo Time Limit* set on *56 *(i make some tests more until now, and I think *28* works same)

On miscellaneus dint select NOTHING, I leave them as ThrottleStop add them from start.

On* FIVR tab* the only check

*Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits*

On Cinebench R15 get 905Cb points on multicore and repeated loops range from 860-900Cb, on ThrottleStop POWER flash multiple times and 4/10 times HOT

I will add when re paste if get better results


----------



## FLFLFL (Oct 24, 2021)

gabgab said:


> hi there,
> 
> one thing for me that made a massive difference on the Zenbook was the force this flag that enables the "traditional" power plans -
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the information,sorry for late reply but on 1st dont check your message correct.

I add on *PowerShell* as *admin* the line you wrote

*reg add HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power /v PlatformAoAcOverride /t REG_DWORD /d 0*

and *enable all the Advance Power* options to each profile, and also *Unlock* the extra missing* Power Plans*.

The only cant adjust is on Ultimate Hi Perfomance onw is even I set not 100% to CPU Min/Max power, the CPU stays at 4.7Ghz.

Only if I return to Balanced (that add also on Ultimate same options to see if can lower from 4.7Ghz) stays all time stack to 4.7Ghz.

On Power Saver the Laptop works prety same as Balanced.

I am doing something wrong ?

Thanks in Andvance.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 24, 2021)

The Speed Shift EPP setting controls whether the CPU will slow down when it is lightly loaded.

Windows will control the EPP setting automatically. You do not need to check Speed Shift EPP in ThrottleStop. 
You can look in the FIVR monitoring table to see what Speed Shift EPP value the CPU is using. 







RigasGR said:


> the CPU stays at 4.7 GHz


The screenshot you posted shows that the CPU multipliers are slowing down. (FID column)

Intel CPUs are not supposed to slow down if they have a task they are working on. New CPUs use Speed Shift Technology. They are not designed to sit idle at 800 MHz anymore. Old Windows operating systems used to lock the CPU to 800 MHz when idle. This was not a good thing to do. Intel designed Speed Shift Technology to fix the 800 MHz problem.


----------



## FLFLFL (Oct 24, 2021)

On Balanced the clock plays from 13-47 depending the task
On High perfomance Battery from 4-47
On High perfomance AC 40-47 all time

Also if I un plug the AC the idle stays 40-47 for 1 min and later drop down the clocks, but later clocking more aggresive 4-47 on random time. Like spikes on CPU frequency.
Only if I return to Balanced restore a more Balanced setup.

Write now I am not running ThrottleStop, I am waiting a new 2nd complete heatsink from HP to send it on workshop for Nickel Plating on Copper, for Liquid Metal setup.



unclewebb said:


> View attachment 222263
> 
> The Speed Shift EPP setting controls whether the CPU will slow down when it is lightly loaded.
> 
> ...


Explain with simple words 
What someone need to see on CPU-Z if 1165G7 doing nothing at all and Task Manager report 0-1% cpu usage as the lowest acceptable multiplier x (with Max x47 when Turbo on 1 core and x41 to all) 
If I guess correctly minimum must be the x28 as it is the base clock speed. 
Also the Speed Shift EPP can be select over registry or only at ThrottleStop ?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 25, 2021)

RigasGR said:


> What someone need to see on CPU-Z


To accurately report the multiplier when an Intel CPU is lightly loaded, use ThrottleStop.



RigasGR said:


> minimum must be the x28 as it is the base clock speed.


The minimum multiplier for the 1165G7 is 4 and the maximum is 47.







RigasGR said:


> Speed Shift EPP


On my desktop computer, I can change the Speed Shift EPP value by changing PERFEPP in the Windows power plan. Use the powercfg command to find this setting.

```
powercfg /qh SCHEME_CURRENT SUB_PROCESSOR PERFEPP
```


```
Power Scheme GUID: e9a42b02-d5df-448d-aa00-03f14749eb61  (Ultimate Performance)
  Subgroup GUID: 54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00  (Processor power management)
    GUID Alias: SUB_PROCESSOR
    Power Setting GUID: 36687f9e-e3a5-4dbf-b1dc-15eb381c6863  (Processor energy performance preference policy)
      GUID Alias: PERFEPP
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000032
```

You can use the powercfg command to adjust EPP from 0% to 100%.
EPP % gets changed to an EPP number from 0 to 255.

```
powercfg /setacvalueindex SCHEME_CURRENT SUB_PROCESSOR PERFEPP 50
powercfg /s SCHEME_CURRENT
```

Speed Shift EPP = 255 X (50 / 100)
Speed Shift EPP = 127





This Speed Shift EPP setting gives my desktop CPU low MHz when idle.
If you have programs running in the background, Intel CPUs will not slow down very much.


----------



## FLFLFL (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks for the fast reply to my question.

With ThrottleStop running, the CPU give what gives and for sure with locked BIOS Advance Settings not much for Tweak on Perfomance.

For example option someone to set 1.350mV on DRAM and add a more faster ram kit on 3200Mhz with lower latency, to not mention laptop companies dont add by default LPDDR4x 4266Mhz, and Iris XE 96EU runs with cut wings (OK Dell add on a Premium line, but 2500$ for laptop I prefer to suicide myself)

VRM for the bottom of the sea, but companies sell laptops to earn $$$, I dont except on 1000$ laptop to get ASUS or MSI or GIGABYTE VRM options like Gaming ones.

With last adjustments and *stripped Windows 10 ISO* I can get this , and on *ThrottleStop SpeedShift EPP at 30* and on  *TPL what gives by Default* and on *FIRV just Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits *(ticked)


			HP 15-eg0004nv Performance Results - UserBenchmark


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 25, 2021)

A 21°C difference in maximum core temperature does not look good.
You need to fix the thermal paste or maybe your heatsink is not flat.






```
Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000021
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000032
```

0x21 = 33%
0x32 = 50%

When computer is plugged in on AC power, the Windows Balanced power plan is setting EPP to 84 (255 X 33%).
When on DC battery power, the Windows Balanced power plan is setting EPP to 127 (255 X 50%)

When plugged in, if you check the Speed Shift EPP box, ThrottleStop writes 30 to the EPP register and Windows writes 84 to the same EPP register. I do not check the Speed Shift EPP box in ThrottleStop. I let Windows control EPP. A value of 84 is OK. Using 30 or 84 does not make much difference to performance. It is best not to have ThrottleStop and Windows fighting against each other.

Your Userbenchmark score is excellent for an 1165G7. These processors perform well. They would run faster if you could change the voltage.


----------



## FLFLFL (Oct 25, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> A 21°C difference in maximum core temperature does not look good.
> You need to fix the thermal paste or maybe your heatsink is not flat.
> 
> View attachment 222385
> ...


try to understand it how it works.
Dont know if is correct..... https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/47364289

Please check the PowerShell information

Now gives 105% UFO overall and CPU 96.3%, on Cinebench R23 above the average 28W rank 1165G7. 5320-5430 Multi , drop sometimes to 5120-5200+ if CPU run previous and is a little hot.

I know the thermals is for the bottom of the sea, and BIG difference on Cores. I will try to re paste it (until now is with the stock from Factory) and check with a workshop tool if the heatsink is side to side and center total flat (also dont know from Factory if they torque it correct)


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 26, 2021)

```
powercfg /setacvalueindex SCHEME_CURRENT SUB_PROCESSOR PERFEPP 33
```

That is the value most laptops use when plugged in and when they are running the Windows Balanced power plan.

EPP = 255 X (33 / 100) = 84

If you use 50%, this can lower maximum performance.

EPP = 255 X (50 / 100) = 127



RigasGR said:


> drop sometimes to 5120-5200+ if CPU run previous and is a little hot.


If you run Cinebench five times in a row, most laptops will slow down after the first run.


----------



## FLFLFL (Jun 5, 2022)

Hello again after long time, recently I re install Windows 10.
Unfortunately dont remember what settings enable via Powershell and laptop goes bullet (for the specific hardware of HP Pavilion 15 eg-0004nv) and in some benchmarks
dont give the previous performance.

*This moment I run this via Powershell*

Powercfg -setacvalueindex scheme_current sub_processor CPMINCORES 100
Powercfg -setactive scheme_current

Powercfg -setacvalueindex scheme_current sub_processor CPMAXCORES 100
Powercfg -setactive scheme_current

Powercfg -setacvalueindex scheme_current sub_processor DISTRIBUTEUTIL 0
Powercfg -setactive scheme_current

Powercfg -setacvalueindex scheme_current sub_processor PROCTHROTTLEMIN 100
Powercfg -setactive scheme_current

Powercfg -setacvalueindex scheme_current sub_processor PROCTHROTTLEMAX 100
Powercfg -setactive scheme_current

Powercfg -setacvalueindex scheme_current sub_processor PERFBOOSTMODE 2             (it is exist also option PERFBOOSTMODE 1)
Powercfg -setactive scheme_current

powercfg /setacvalueindex SCHEME_CURRENT SUB_PROCESSOR PERFEPP 30
Powercfg -setactive scheme_current

and gives this when type
*powercfg /qh SCHEME_CURRENT SUB_PROCESSOR PERFEPP*

PS C:\> powercfg /qh SCHEME_CURRENT SUB_PROCESSOR PERFEPP
Power Scheme GUID: 381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e  (Balanced)
  GUID Alias: SCHEME_BALANCED
  Subgroup GUID: 54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00  (Processor power management)
    GUID Alias: SUB_PROCESSOR
    Power Setting GUID: 36687f9e-e3a5-4dbf-b1dc-15eb381c6863  (Processor energy performance preference policy)
      GUID Alias: PERFEPP
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x0000001e
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000032

and on ThrottleStop I run this configuration and get decent Cinebench R15 and Cinebench R23 results.

still I get messages on ThrottleStop .... POWER (I understand VRM or Power Lines dont give above a ratio, dont know if I use from HP 45W AC adapter to HP65W adapter give better results, from th HP Pavilion line series).

This I cant understand is :
Why without ThrottleStop on Cinebench the score plays from 830-850Cb and when activate it plays from 880-917Cb (this is the maximum I ever seen)

Is there a PowerShell command that help to write down ???

Also can you explain what this do ???

Powercfg -setacvalueindex scheme_current sub_processor RESPENABLETHRESHOLD 100
Powercfg -setacvalueindex scheme_current sub_processor RESPDISABLETHRESHOLD 1
Powercfg -setacvalueindex scheme_current sub_processor RESPENABLETIME 10
Powercfg -setacvalueindex scheme_current sub_processor RESPDISABLETIME 1
Powercfg -setacvalueindex scheme_current sub_processor RESPPERFFLOOR 5
Powercfg -setacvalueindex scheme_current sub_processor RESPEPPCEILING 50
Powercfg -setactive scheme_current


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 5, 2022)

I have never used any of those powercfg options. Microsoft explains what those settings do here.









						Overview about power and performance tuning for the Windows Server
					

Overview about Processor Power Management (PPM) tuning for the Windows Server.



					docs.microsoft.com
				




I have a desktop computer with Windows 10. I do not think any of the RESP ENABLE or DISABLE commands are available so I cannot test these. Some of these settings might only be for Windows Server operating systems. 

When Speed Shift is enabled, PERFBOOSTMODE is not used so setting this does not do anything.



RigasGR said:


> still I get messages on ThrottleStop .... POWER


The 1165G7 is a low power processor. Open up Limit Reasons. If you go over the PL1 or PL2 turbo power limits, you will see power limit throttling. HP uses the EC to set lower power limits. Setting the MSR or MMIO power limits high in ThrottleStop will be ignored if the EC power limits are set lower by HP.



RigasGR said:


> Why without ThrottleStop on Cinebench the score plays from 830-850Cb and when activate it plays from 880-917Cb (this is the maximum I ever seen)


I do not know why but that sounds like a good reason to always run ThrottleStop. Not many programs can increase performance like ThrottleStop does.

I will send you TS 9.4.7.
It might help some more.


----------



## FLFLFL (Jun 5, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> I have never used any of those powercfg options. Microsoft explains what those settings do here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your ThrottleStop run very nice, and give that extra on perfomance.
I already get this Powershell values from Windows Server Tuning Guide.

on Cinebench R23 gives also very nice results, ofcourse not the 6000Cb Intel promise (that maybe only for Intel NUC 11 Enthusiast mini-PC) , but still a decent all day run.


----------



## gabgab (Jun 6, 2022)

hi there

i just checked my setup here for a quick one and here's what i get when i am on High Performance:

Power Scheme GUID: 746e8773-ebf6-4535-9948-5ae185991fb9  (High performance)
  Subgroup GUID: 54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00  (Processor power management)
    GUID Alias: SUB_PROCESSOR
    Power Setting GUID: 36687f9e-e3a5-4dbf-b1dc-15eb381c6863  (Processor energy performance preference policy)
      GUID Alias: PERFEPP
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000000

Is this good or i can improve it?

Also, i noticed that with the latest TS version, when i switch between plans, the Speed Shift EPP remains the same at 128, only the cache level changes, and also the frequency so the CPU is dong "something". with the previous release i remember it going to 0.

High Performance

*

*

Balanced





Power Saver





however, @unclewebb you remember i mentioned that i had to "restart" or cycle hibernation multiple times to get again the max overclock to 4.6-4.7 ghz... well good news is that Asus released a new BIOS which took care of that and as long as you are above 50% battery you always get max 4.6-4.7 ghz, when you go below 45-50% battery then it drops the frequency, unless you do the nasty restarts, but that's the intended behaviour and it actually makes sense. So i don't need to do anymore 10 times restarts as long as i am over 50% battery if you need max performance ;-)


----------



## FLFLFL (Jun 6, 2022)

gabgab said:


> hi there
> 
> i just checked my setup here for a quick one and here's what i get when i am on High Performance:
> 
> ...


Run a Cinebench R15


----------



## gabgab (Jun 6, 2022)

which one normal or extreme? there's 2 versions


----------



## FLFLFL (Jun 6, 2022)

gabgab said:


> which one normal or extreme? there's 2 versions


Run Cinebench R15 normal and also run a 23 version 
Don’t run them at once , cause it will give lower score from thermal


----------



## gabgab (Jun 6, 2022)

I don't get as high as yours and also using a Klim coolpad which is huge right now:

GPU





CPU




I just changed TS values to those you have..... have to restart now

Small improvement with your settings, frequency didn't drop below 3.20ghz, before it went at 2.88

V15, 701 earlier, now 751





and this is without my external screen connected, as it will surely use resources





V23 needs some time and have something to do, will post later 

here is the V23





stable temperature and clock throughout, no much drops





Seems yours is more powerful than mine a little bit hehe, used the same TS settings





But mind you i do not recommend running this little notebook max all time, that's not designed for it. i personally love my Zenbook, it can smash most desktop operations and overall a great machine, Asus at least never intended to do heavy operations for it, of course you need extra juice sometimes but not for stress operations.

I can however recommend you to invest in a thermal pad, i found these from Klim pretty good. you need to test and try which ones fit your laptop as not all will cool the same.

for me this one's the best https://www.amazon.de/Cyclone-Maximum-Cooling-Overheating-Computer/dp/B01MU2T4F6/

it's a nice company, i bought like 5 models then refunded 4 and kept this one  easily cools down 4-5C for real.


----------



## FLFLFL (Jun 6, 2022)

Cinebench R15 Multicore is too low a good ratio above 850Cb 
Cinebench R23 must be 5300-5400, the Intel 6000Cb as I refer on previous posts , only at Intel NUC 11 Enthusiast (cause different PL1 and PL2, and different thermal solutions)


----------



## gabgab (Jun 6, 2022)

what is NUC11 ? i have no idea what you are talking about - i don't really game or run heavy 3D so i don't really care  i only do large website crawls sometimes for work which use Javascript rendering, those suck lot of CPU power


----------



## FLFLFL (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel NUC 11 Enthusiast it is mini PC by Intel
Use the 1165G7 on a custom made board by Intel with open BIOS options (better from a laptop) and way better thermal solution option.
comes also with an RTX 2060
User must take extra
1.Memory (on this board XMP can be used, on laptops NO!, extreme kits can be used)
2.NMVe drive
3. O/S
4. Monitor 
5. Keyboard 
6. Mouse

PL1 30W and PL2 60W are Higher from any laptop out there





						Intel NUC 11 Enthusiast (Phantom Canyon) SFF PC Review
					

Intel's NUC 11 Enthusiast Phantom Canyon SFF PC lands on the bench today and we fully put it through its paces right here.




					www.tweaktown.com
				




Just on Intel NUC 11 
The 1165G7 get 1600Cb single core on Cinebench R23 and 6000Cb on Multicore R23 
You will tell me … OK I don’t render all day buddy 
Indeed , just mentioning what 1165G7 is capable to do real life 
Add also that XMP profiles can be used …
Figure now G-SKILL 16-18-18-43
3200MHz with CAS latency C16 to be used , compare with the stock OEM 3200MHz vendors use 22-22-22-52


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 6, 2022)

gabgab said:


> Small improvement with your settings, frequency didn't drop below 3.20ghz, before it went at 2.88


You will never see maximum or consistent performance if your laptop is constantly thermal throttling. The next time you run a test, check the ThrottleStop Log File box. When you are finished testing, exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. In the far right column you will likely see TEMP, TEMP, TEMP which means constant thermal throttling because your temperature is too high. Only better cooling can solve this problem. 

The 1165G7 has lots of potential when the power limits are lifted and when the cooling system is well designed. The NUC mini computer has more room available for better cooling. Most thin and light laptops do not so thermal throttling is inevitable if you try to push them too hard.


----------



## FLFLFL (Jun 6, 2022)

Guys 
A re paste to the stock TIM , do magic  
Don’t afraid to do it, is a bit task if someone never had experience with PC built job 
but you can see huge difference. 
no need to pay $$$ for the most expensive one (mkW number is just the efficiency to transfer heat from cpu to heat sink)


----------



## gabgab (Jun 6, 2022)

RigasGR said:


> Guys
> A re paste to the stock TIM , do magic
> Don’t afraid to do it, is a bit task if someone never had experience with PC built job
> but you can see huge difference.
> no need to pay $$$ for the most expensive one (mkW number is just the efficiency to transfer heat from cpu to heat sink)



for me performance is OK, smashes every desktop task and it's super fast in web work, that's why i bought this laptop with this processor.

out of curiosity @RigasGR what machine you ran those tests on slightly higher than mine in cinebench, etc?


----------



## FLFLFL (Jun 6, 2022)

gabgab said:


> for me performance is OK, smashes every desktop task and it's super fast in web work, that's why i bought this laptop with this processor.
> 
> out of curiosity @RigasGR what machine you ran those tests on slightly higher than mine in cinebench, etc?


HP Pavilion 15 eg-0004nv (is with the Iris XE96EU) 
It is exist same the eg-0012nv + Nvidia MX450



gabgab said:


> I don't get as high as yours and also using a Klim coolpad which is huge right now:
> 
> GPU
> 
> ...


What laptop is this you run ? 
the only wall to your score is the thermal throttling. 
I guess bad TIM from factory or laptop is ultra thin


----------



## gabgab (Jun 6, 2022)

cheers

i just ran latest TS uncle gave me and i got higher scores now, everything improved :

CB15, previously 763 +15%





CB 23 previously 4912 +4%





CPU-Z


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 6, 2022)

gabgab said:


> everything improved


That is what I like to hear.


----------



## gabgab (Jun 6, 2022)

ASUS ZenBook 13 UX325EA


----------



## FLFLFL (Jun 6, 2022)

gabgab said:


> cheers
> 
> i just ran latest TS uncle gave me and i got higher scores now, everything improved :
> 
> ...


Excellent



gabgab said:


> cheers
> 
> i just ran latest TS uncle gave me and i got higher scores now, everything improved :
> 
> ...


Add screenshots to see the settings

LPDDR4X you run ?


----------



## gabgab (Jun 6, 2022)

This ram is quite fast, stock


----------



## FLFLFL (Jun 6, 2022)

gabgab said:


> This ram is quite fast, stock
> 
> View attachment 250035
> 
> View attachment 250036


The Iris XE will work better on 3DMark and on games of course. 
add the ThrottleStop settings with screenshots


----------



## gabgab (Jun 6, 2022)

i played with it a bit too much, and don't see much difference to be honest with the TPL stuff





or





which is what you have, it's exactly the same performance


----------



## FLFLFL (Jun 6, 2022)

gabgab said:


> i played with it a bit too much, and don't see much difference to be honest with the TPL stuff
> 
> View attachment 250039
> 
> ...


For the laptop chassis (this ultra thin) your results now are super 
Also I see 40.3W max 
If you make power limit 0 0 ??? (uncleweb suggestions)


----------



## gabgab (Jun 6, 2022)

yep, i am very happy with the little Zenbook 

just tried... same


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 6, 2022)

RigasGR said:


> your results now are super


I agree. Being able to reach 40W is excellent. Some similar 10th Gen G7 CPUs are locked to a maximum of 15W long term which kills the true potential of these processors.

When performance testing, I like setting Power Limit 4 to a value of 0 and I set Speed Shift EPP to 0 and I like setting the turbo time limit to the default 28 second value. I also set the PP0 turbo time limit to the minimum value, 0.0010 seconds. Does this make any difference? Often times it does not. 

For some CPUs, a Speed Shift EPP request of 128 can interfere with maximum full load performance. 



RigasGR said:


> unclewebb suggestions


I have never had my hands on any laptops with 11th Gen G7 CPUs. All of my suggestions are only based on theory, not real world testing. 

You guys love testing so I am sure you will find whatever settings work best.


----------



## gabgab (Jun 7, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> I agree. Being able to reach 40W is excellent. Some similar 10th Gen G7 CPUs are locked to a maximum of 15W long term which kills the true potential of these processors.
> 
> When performance testing, I like setting Power Limit 4 to a value of 0 and I set Speed Shift EPP to 0 and I like setting the turbo time limit to the default 28 second value. I also set the PP0 turbo time limit to the minimum value, 0.0010 seconds. Does this make any difference? Often times it does not.
> 
> ...


hi uncle

i just tested it fast with TS bench and no difference whatsoever - actually i haven't managed to get my personal best on TS bench 17.7 with 8 threads again.. usually 18.1 18.6 19.2


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 7, 2022)

gabgab said:


> TS Bench


The only purpose of the TS Bench is so users have something convenient that they can load their CPU with and create some heat. Because it is built into ThrottleStop, I would not worry too much about the times it reports. It is a useful benchmark when you need to test a CPU undervolt. It usually reports errors fairly quickly if  you drop the voltage too low.

Use a separate benchmarking program if you are trying to make any sort of performance comparisons. I like Cinebench R23 with the Minimum Test Duration set to Off. I find that if a CPU is not thermal or power limit throttling, the R23 results should be fairly consistent as long as you do not have too much junk running in the background.


----------



## FLFLFL (Jun 8, 2022)

Can I ask a dummy question (I am not sure 100%)
On 1165G7 where is the thermal throttling spot ?
Intel says 100C maximum allowed temperature (but I think  on 96C start the thermal)








						Intel® Core™ i7-1165G7 Processor (12M Cache, up to 4.70 GHz, with IPU) - Product Specifications | Intel
					

Intel® Core™ i7-1165G7 Processor (12M Cache, up to 4.70 GHz, with IPU) quick reference with specifications, features, and technologies.




					www.intel.com


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 8, 2022)

100°C is the official Intel Specification. This is when thermal throttling begins.





Most laptop manufacturers use a PROCHOT (processor hot) offset value so thermal throttling begins a little before 100°C. If a manufacturer sets the offset to 4, that tells the CPU to start thermal throttling at 96°C instead of the full 100°C. You can look in the Options window of ThrottleStop to see what PROCHOT Offset is set to. If you do not see a lock icon near this setting, you can set the offset value to any value you like. Intel default for this offset is 0.

If you see a lock icon in ThrottleStop, that means the BIOS has likely locked PROCHOT Offset so it cannot be adjusted. 

The main screen of ThrottleStop shows the actual throttling temperature. It includes this offset value.


----------



## FLFLFL (Jun 8, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> 100°C is the official Intel Specification. This is when thermal throttling begins.
> 
> View attachment 250294
> 
> ...


I see !
so hopeless to alter the BIOS (and Advance settings are invisible) and PROCHOT start to a point.
Maybe to count my hopes if found a better thermal heat solution and take the risk to apply Liquid metal (a bit task as need insulation to the CPU and is not an auto miracle to the CPU as people believe, just the higher mKW offer better transfer)

The simplest solution will be to under volt (less voltage = less heat) , but dear Intel don’t like such things , and 11th Gen is locked. 
Thanks for the reply and explain


----------



## gabgab (Jun 15, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> You will never see maximum or consistent performance if your laptop is constantly thermal throttling. The next time you run a test, check the ThrottleStop Log File box. When you are finished testing, exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. In the far right column you will likely see TEMP, TEMP, TEMP which means constant thermal throttling because your temperature is too high. Only better cooling can solve this problem.
> 
> The 1165G7 has lots of potential when the power limits are lifted and when the cooling system is well designed. The NUC mini computer has more room available for better cooling. Most thin and light laptops do not so thermal throttling is inevitable if you try to push them too hard.


just ran a test with log

   DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
2022-06-15  13:32:31  40.97   21.0  100.0       0   92   1.0625   12.6
2022-06-15  13:33:31  40.56   16.0  100.0       0   95   0.9674   11.4
2022-06-15  13:34:53  42.90    3.4  100.0       0   58   1.0724    7.8
2022-06-15  13:35:53  34.25   80.1  100.0       0   84   0.8450   25.0
2022-06-15  13:36:53  29.51  100.0  100.0       0   77   0.8350   21.5
2022-06-15  13:37:53  28.71   99.9  100.0       0   75   0.8224   20.2
2022-06-15  13:38:53  29.09   29.3  100.0       0   43   1.2224    8.8
2022-06-15  13:39:53  45.35    0.7  100.0       0   40   1.2200    4.1
2022-06-15  13:40:53  43.11    1.7  100.0       0   42   1.2200    5.4
2022-06-15  13:41:57  42.49    3.7  100.0       0   58   1.0724    7.7
2022-06-15  13:43:03  41.88    5.2  100.0       0   68   1.0750    8.9
2022-06-15  13:43:56  41.75    3.3  100.0       0   63   1.0724    6.8
2022-06-15  13:44:56  35.14   51.8  100.0       0   95   0.8849   19.7
2022-06-15  13:46:10  42.09    3.3  100.0       0   57   1.0724    7.0
2022-06-15  13:47:10  35.91   42.1  100.0       0   95   0.8849   17.5
2022-06-15  13:48:10  31.29   41.6  100.0       0   44   1.2224   13.3
2022-06-15  13:48:28  SUSPEND
2022-06-15  14:21:52  44.92    4.2  100.0       0   65   1.0750   13.3
2022-06-15  14:21:52  POWER STATUS CHANGE
2022-06-15  14:21:53  RESUME SUSPEND
2022-06-15  14:21:53  RESUME AUTOMATIC
2022-06-15  14:22:04  POWER STATUS CHANGE
2022-06-15  14:22:51  33.02   73.8  100.0       0   79   0.8350   23.3
2022-06-15  14:23:51  31.09   16.5  100.0       0   38   1.0549    5.2
2022-06-15  14:24:51  46.26    0.9  100.0       0   36   1.0575    1.8
2022-06-15  14:25:51  46.47    0.6  100.0       0   35   1.0549    1.4
2022-06-15  14:26:51  34.33   78.3  100.0       0   65   1.0699   25.3
2022-06-15  14:27:51  46.53    0.6  100.0       0   37   1.2200    1.5
2022-06-15  14:28:51  42.70    5.3  100.0       0   44   1.2250    6.9
2022-06-15  14:29:51  42.90    5.3  100.0       0   40   1.2200    7.2
2022-06-15  14:30:51  42.78    6.3  100.0       0   44   1.1974    7.4
2022-06-15  14:31:51  32.95   85.1  100.0       0   83   0.8350   26.6
2022-06-15  14:32:51  28.14   99.9  100.0       0   77   0.8250   21.5
2022-06-15  14:33:51  27.93   98.8  100.0       0   79   0.8250   20.6
2022-06-15  14:34:51  27.57   99.9  100.0       0   78   0.8250   20.3
2022-06-15  14:35:51  27.57   99.9  100.0       0   78   0.8199   20.3
2022-06-15  14:36:51  27.50   98.8  100.0       0   77   0.8125   20.1
2022-06-15  14:37:51  27.42   99.9  100.0       0   77   0.8199   20.1
2022-06-15  14:38:51  27.33   99.9  100.0       0   77   0.8125   19.9
2022-06-15  14:39:51  27.41   98.7  100.0       0   77   0.8099   20.0
2022-06-15  14:40:51  27.15   99.9  100.0       0   77   0.8125   19.8
2022-06-15  14:41:51  27.36   99.9  100.0       0   77   0.8099   20.0
2022-06-15  14:42:51  27.18   83.6  100.0       0   50   1.2274   16.9

no temp temp temp as u said

And also, i ran again Cinebench 15 and 23 and i am not getting anymore the same values as last time... exact same settings, mystery.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 15, 2022)

When you want to share log file data, just attach the log file to your post. When you copy and paste the data into a post, the formatting gets removed and it becomes difficult to read. 

No TEMP thermal throttling is a good thing but it looks like some other throttling is happening instead. At the end of your log the CPU is only using the 27 or 28 multiplier. That is why it is not running hot. Multipliers over 40 is what sends the temps sky high.


----------



## gabgab (Jun 16, 2022)

yep that must be why then, it doesn't allow that under heavy load.. that's how it is by design i suppose. i asked Asus if they unlock the Max CPU temp in next bios update but i know they won't !


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 17, 2022)

What does the FIVR monitoring table report for Speed Shift EPP? An EPP value of 128 can reduce maximum performance. I would avoid setting EPP higher than 84.

The log file you posted does not show any reasons for throttling. I just noticed that you were using the Stop Data feature which means the log data is only being written to the log file once every minute. To properly log data, do not use the Stop Data feature. ThrottleStop needs to be set so the data is being constantly updated every second.


----------



## gabgab (Jun 17, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> What does the FIVR monitoring table report for Speed Shift EPP? An EPP value of 128 can reduce maximum performance. I would avoid setting EPP higher than 84.
> 
> The log file you posted does not show any reasons for throttling. I just noticed that you were using the Stop Data feature which means the log data is only being written to the log file once every minute. To properly log data, do not use the Stop Data feature. ThrottleStop needs to be set so the data is being constantly updated every second.



hi uncle,

Well i have no clue how to change the Stop Data feature for the log taking, i just ticked the option "log file" from main TS window.

As for the EPP, we already discussed that my Zenbook (from latest BIOS update) doesn't reflect that but it's set on High Performance for some reason and if we manually set it to 0 it stays at zero, but changing the Power Modes doesn't show up in the FIVR window. So in other words, whichever power mode i set it to it's always reading 128, but the actual one i am pretty sure is 0. 

With my other laptop instead it works fine and switches when you change power modes.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 17, 2022)

gabgab said:


> i have no clue how to change the Stop Data feature for the log taking


Press the *Start Data* button. After you do this, you should see the data in the monitoring table constantly updating every second. 

When the data in the user interface looks frozen, it is because you pressed Stop Data. This tells ThrottleStop not to generate data. Hard to log performance monitoring data to a file if your ThrottleStop settings are telling ThrottleStop not to generate any data.  








gabgab said:


> As for the EPP


Thanks for the memory refresh. I needed that.


----------



## raymondjpg (Sep 4, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The minimum multiplier for the 1165G7 is 4 and the maximum is 47.
> 
> View attachment 222344



Thanks for the excellent app.

This is exactly what I see in CPUZ for Tiger Lake U CPUs in Intel NUCs, but I cannot find a way to reduce the CPU multiplier below 13-14.

Is there some way to do this in Throttlestop?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 4, 2022)

@raymondjpg 
What are you trying to accomplish? Modern Intel CPUs use Speed Shift Technology. This technology allows the CPU to decide what speed it should run at for the best balance between performance and efficiency. The minimum speed is not the most efficient speed. If an Intel CPU has something to do, it can get a task done more efficiently if it is allowed to run at a much faster speed than 400 MHz. Windows is full of hundreds of background tasks that keep the CPU cores busy.

When a core has nothing to do, it automatically goes into the C7 C state where it is disconnected from the internal clock and it is disconnected from the voltage rail. This means a core in C7 is running internally at 0 MHz and 0 volts. It is impossible to reduce power consumption below this level. The idle speed of the active cores makes very little difference to power consumption when the other cores are all sitting idle in C7 at 0 MHz and 0 volts. The best way to reduce idle power consumption is to increase C7 residency percentages. C7% is more important than MHz.

If you still think 400 MHz is necessary, try using ThrottleStop to select the Windows High Performance power plan. Go into the TPL window and check the Speed Shift box and set Speed Shift Min and Speed Shift Max to 4. Push OK and post a screenshot of what ThrottleStop reports for CPU speed. Do not run CPU-Z when testing.

If this test shows a slower CPU, you will need to reduce your background tasks to a bare minimum to get your CPU to slow down when Speed Shift Min and Max are set to normal values. Get the idle C0% as low as possible.


----------



## raymondjpg (Sep 4, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> @raymondjpg
> What are you trying to accomplish?



Thanks for the response.

I guess I am trying to accomplish a little less heat output at idle. All my NUCs are in fanless cases.

I was also intrigued to know why, when minimum multiplier of Tigel Lake U CPUs according to CPUZ is 4 (and maximum is 40), that the minimum clock multiplier evident at idle apparently gets no lower than 13-14.

Reducing minimum processor state below 5% has no effect, as does disabling Speed Shift in the bios. I have left both Speedstep and Speed Shift enabled for now.


----------

